# Kits in the box (s)



## lastfling (Dec 6, 2011)

Well both my Tan girls came thru.    My black had 3 Sunday night/Monday morning - 2 of which survived.  The 3rd, may have been squashed by the doe as it was up in the front of the box, buried under the straw and shavings.  The other (2) are doing good so far (fingers crossed) as this is the doe I've been having issues with - 5 breedings to date with these 2 to show so far.   My chocolate sure pulled the fur last night, as there was a small mountain in the box this morning when I checked before leaving for work.  When I pull the box out and dug in, there were 4 little ones kickin and squirming in the back and a 5th one dead about midway back.  I'm suspecting it too may have been squashed.  I'll post pics when I have a chance.  Mornings are tight, as I only have a chance to check water and general state of rabbitry before leaving for work at 6.


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 6, 2011)

It Feels good to know that you Does Had kits and the kits are safe and sound <3


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations!

Hoping all is well.  Can't wait to see pics of the little ones.

K


----------



## lastfling (Dec 7, 2011)

As of this morning, all is good.  I did discover yesterday evening that I mis-counted yesterday morning and my Chocolate Tan had 5 live ones in the nest instead of the 4 I originally thought.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 7, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> As of this morning, all is good.  I did discover yesterday evening that I mis-counted yesterday morning and my Chocolate Tan had 5 live ones in the nest instead of the 4 I originally thought.


That's a good surprise.  So glad all is well.  

And have to ask for pics if you could.  Would love to see what a Chocolate Tan looks like.  

K


----------



## lastfling (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms Research this is a picture of Maye - my Chocolate Tan.  Beside her is one of her kits (a Black) from an earlier litter.  I'll get some pics of the current litter soonest.  Thanks Warren


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, very impressive bunny.    Love both the brown and the black.  

How big do they get?  Are they a medium size bunny or is it a large?   I think I've read that tans are in the medium range.  

Can't wait to see the current litter you have.  

K


----------



## lastfling (Dec 7, 2011)

Tan's are considered a medium rabbits in the range of 4-6 lbs when mature.  The Chocolate and my Black buck are on the lower end of the range, both slightly over 4 lbs and both approx 1.5 yrs old.  My Black doe is slightly larger at about 5 lb give or take and also slightly older 2 yrs this month.  I just acquired the Tan's in July of this year and have really enjoyed them.  They are curious as all get out and active.  Some say an experienced handler is needed and they are not for the young / inexperienced, but after a small period of adjustment my herd and I have come to an agreement.  They love to be scratched on the head/behind ears, but when you first put your hand in a cage, you better be watching to see what mood the doe's are in.  Most times they poke their heads out, but  others they want to grunt/growl/box and in the case of the Chocolate nip.  Once they're out of the cage they fine.  The black doe is extremely defensive of her young, but with a little oatmeal as a distraction, no problem in removing the box for inspection and returning it.  The buck is just a laid back cool headed dude.  Never an issue with him.   Most times when I'm in the rabbitry (8x12 shed) I open his cage door and he's out on the floor running around stirring the others up.  I plan on showing, but have not yet, as I wanted to breed some of my own stock to start.  That along with work, etc. have made it hard to do at the moment, although the jr buck in the picture is one I want to get on the table just to see what I have.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 7, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> Tan's are considered a medium rabbits in the range of 4-6 lbs when mature.  The Chocolate and my Black buck are on the lower end of the range, both slightly over 4 lbs and both approx 1.5 yrs old.  My Black doe is slightly larger at about 5 lb give or take and also slightly older 2 yrs this month.  I just acquired the Tan's in July of this year and have really enjoyed them.  They are curious as all get out and active.  Some say an experienced handler is needed and they are not for the young / inexperienced, but after a small period of adjustment my herd and I have come to an agreement.  They love to be scratched on the head/behind ears, but when you first put your hand in a cage, you better be watching to see what mood the doe's are in.  Most times they poke their heads out, but  others they want to grunt/growl/box and in the case of the Chocolate nip.  Once they're out of the cage they fine.  The black doe is extremely defensive of her young, but with a little oatmeal as a distraction, no problem in removing the box for inspection and returning it.  The buck is just a laid back cool headed dude.  Never an issue with him.   Most times when I'm in the rabbitry (8x12 shed) I open his cage door and he's out on the floor running around stirring the others up.  I plan on showing, but have not yet, as I wanted to breed some of my own stock to start.  That along with work, etc. have made it hard to do at the moment, although the jr buck in the picture is one I want to get on the table just to see what I have.


Thanks for the info on Tans.  I think with any breed inexperience is an issue, but once like you say, you and your rabbits come to an agreement, you are a good road to success.   

Definitely get that Jr. on the table when you have the time.  Now that you have your own stock, it would be a "feather in your cap" to get a good review of your own stock.  

Wishing you the best with your Herd.  Will look forward to more posts and definitely more pics. 

Very handsome rabbits.

K


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought I read KIDS in a box.  Expecting baby goats in some kind of box as a cute pic. 



pretty rabbit pic
love the coloring


----------



## lastfling (Dec 10, 2011)

I finally had an opportunity to take some pics of the wee ones.  
These are from my Chocolate Tan doe






These are from my Black Tan does





Both litters are from the same Black Tan buck


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful babies.  

First litter really has lots of different colors. Black, Chocolate, and the gray one.   Isn't it amazing how it happens.  Same litter mates, but totally different coloring.  

Wishing you all the best with them. 

K


----------



## lastfling (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks   The gray one is actually Lilac a dilute color of the Chocolate.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 11, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> Thanks   The gray one is actually Lilac a dilute color of the Chocolate.


Thanks for the clarification.  Forgot, Chocolate dilutes to Lilac.  Black dilutes to gray.  

Can't wait to see the coloring of that lilac when he/she is older.  Unique color.  

K


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 15, 2011)

How's the kits doing?  Hope all is well and they growing in leaps and bounds.  

K


----------



## lastfling (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for asking   -- So far, so good.   Kits have been snuggled down in the nestbox's against the chilly nights we've been having.  Temp has moderated a little during past few days and I'm not having to dig as hard to find them. They should be within a day or so of opening their eyes.  I'll get some more pics soon.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> Thanks for asking   -- So far, so good.   Kits have been snuggled down in the nestbox's against the chilly nights we've been having.  Temp has moderated a little during past few days and I'm not having to dig as hard to find them. They should be within a day or so of opening their eyes.  I'll get some more pics soon.


Glad to hear everything is going well.  Can't wait to see new pics with their eyes open.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

So have the kits got their eyes open?  How's everyone doing?  

Just checking in.  Hope all is well. 

K


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm always prone to the odd man out, and had benefited me greatly in that aspect.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, I've never heard of Tan rabbits, but they're gorgeous!  Love those babies. Do you have any updated pics?


----------



## lastfling (Dec 29, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Wow, I've never heard of Tan rabbits, but they're gorgeous!  Love those babies. Do you have any updated pics?


What with holidays and all, have not had a chance to get any updated pics.  I'll see if I can't get some today.  All the rabbits are doing fine and growing like weeds.  For some reason the litter of 5 have decided to move out of the nestbox and huddle on the back side of it where they are the devil to reach.  To get some decent pics I'm going to need to round them up and bring them to the house, but only after I've corralled the wifes weinee dog and poms.  Thanks


----------



## lastfling (Dec 29, 2011)

Whew, you would think taking a rabbits picture would be fairly easy.  I had some wire panels with about a 2x2 inch grid in the basement so I thought I'd bring them upstairs - go get the rabbits - put them in the corrall I'd made with the panels and take pictures.  Well, parts A & B went according to plan, part C  (putting the rabbits in) worked until one decided he could poke his head thru the grid, but couldn't get it out.  He was stuck couldn't go forward, couldn't go back.  I run down to the basement to get the wire cutters, come back and cut the wire restraining him and proceed to knock the remainder of the grid over.   Rabbits everywhere!  I spend the next 45 minutes rounding them up from under couches, chairs, bookcases, you name it.  It was a game to them - we'll come out, but if you make a move in our direction, we're gone!!.  Finally got everybody back in the carrier, and decided to place them on top of the bookcase where hopefully nobody was going to feel suicidal and take a leap.  In the process, I checked genders and believe I have 2 chocolate bucks, 2 black bucks, a blue doe and 2 black does.  Also discovered a bad case of poop butt on one who wound up getting a butt bath and blow dry to clean her up.  Here are the pics I did manage to get -- hope everybody enjoys.  Sorry for the delay in getting updated pics up.  They are about 2.5 weeks old.

Loose rabbits






The crowd of five





The litter of two





Assorted pics


----------



## ruthless (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like a real circus but the pictures are really good and the babies are beautiful!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the trouble you went to to take those pics. 

They are really awesome bunch.  

So glad they are doing well.  

K


----------

